# Amsoil Synthetic Tractor Hydraulic Oil



## davemhughes (Oct 16, 2006)

Just canged everything over in my tractor to Synthetic but first time using the Synthetic Hydraulic oil......I will let you know how it goes. Let the leaks begin....lol


----------



## twentynine (May 1, 2006)

I don't think you are going to end up with any more leaks than you started with. Lots of myths out there concerning synthetic lubricants. 

Amsoil ain't my favorite, but it is still good oil.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I use Amsoil 75W-90 synthetic gear oil in my Dodge pickup and I used their universal transmission fluid in my Chevy Suburban transmission when I had it. Never had any leaks and it performed well. Been using Amsoil 15W-40 Marine Diesel oil in both the Honda Foreman 500 and Recon 250. Seems to have improved shifting in the Foreman 500. All is well so far. I use the John Deere standard viscosity Hygard in my John Deere 4410. Being there is 9 gallons of oil and it is double filtered, I am gonna stick with the regular petroleum grade oils. I will be using Shell Donax for the next transmission/hydraulic oil change.


----------



## davemhughes (Oct 16, 2006)

I agree....I use synthetic in everything I own even 2 stroke mix oil for my husky saw. The leak comment was more in jest than anything. I already "think" it runs better. Do not use Amsoil though....mainly Mobil 1, Royal Purple, and Red Line products but Amsoil had the only synthetic Hydraulic tractor oil I could find so I am using it in that hole. 

As for synthetics .....and not wanting to start a lube war....I believe and I guess as long as I an afford to pay the synthetic bill I guess I always will.

Been reading on the web about some folks using synthetic ATF instead of hydraulic oil.....you heard any of this???


----------



## magfarm (Nov 5, 2009)

> Just canged everything over in my tractor to Synthetic but first time using the Synthetic Hydraulic oil......I will let you know how it goes.


Good choice!


----------



## magfarm (Nov 5, 2009)

> Just canged everything over in my tractor to Synthetic but first time using the Synthetic Hydraulic oil......I will let you know how it goes.


Good choice! :tractorsm


----------



## 2003_PSD (May 23, 2008)

davemhughes said:


> I agree....I use synthetic in everything I own even 2 stroke mix oil for my husky saw. The leak comment was more in jest than anything. I already "think" it runs better. Do not use Amsoil though....mainly Mobil 1, Royal Purple, and Red Line products but Amsoil had the only synthetic Hydraulic tractor oil I could find so I am using it in that hole.
> 
> As for synthetics .....and not wanting to start a lube war....I believe and I guess as long as I an afford to pay the synthetic bill I guess I always will.
> 
> Been reading on the web about some folks using synthetic ATF instead of hydraulic oil.....you heard any of this???


It depends on the spec's Amsoil ATF can be used as hyd fluid.
Bill


----------



## mowrey1999 (Jan 6, 2008)

*Synthetic oil*

Well here is my take on the synthetic oil and oil leaks ,I have built and seen a lot of motors using conventional motor oils, when you take down a motor that has used regular oil and nobody changed it for long perods or it had been overheated and other things happened the gaskets with the heat get black and brittle since the oil starts to cook and can,t do its job <lubricate>and keep gaskets pliable , When the gaskets get hot and brittle they get small cracks that expand when the motor heats up and with regular oil since it doesnt flow as good it isnt noticed. When you put some synthetic oil which flows better cold and hot in a used motor which already has hairline cracks in the gaskets it will find the crack or weak spot and start to seep or you get a oil leak, 
From what I have seen the synthetic resists heat better, keeps gaskets pliable even when a engine gets hot or overheated . The gaskets dont get brittle and crack since the synthetic doesnt start to cook and detioriate. So in my opinion the synthetic does a better job but you still need to change it and do your regular maintainance.
I have seen people who ran regular motor changing it every 3-4000 miles go as much as 70 or 80,000 miles and then change to synthetic without any issues ,But people who use regular oil and dont take care of there car or neglect oil changes will have more problems if they try to switch . Just my take on synthetic


----------



## 2003_PSD (May 23, 2008)

Well you made some good points one point on leaks is if it is a hair line crack or a gasket that has gotten dry. Amsoil has an additive to clean and restore the gasket and at least slow it down.
I have seen engines that used reg motor oil that you needed a putty knife to clean up. On the other hand synthetics of all kinds but Amsoil engines you done even have to hardly clean them at all. I can show you pictures of engines with 8000hr on them doing 900hr oil changes they look like they were just put together.
I have lost a few engines and trany on dino oil and synthetics and Amsoil out preformed any oil I have ever used.
Bill
I will never use dino oil again.


----------



## mowrey1999 (Jan 6, 2008)

*synthetic*

Bill, I fully agree with what you had said about synthetic or basicly amsoil, I have run other synthetics like mobil 1 which is synthetic but not a full synthetic as well as others but didnt feel they gave the same results, I have never had a oil related problem running any synthetic so thats not to say they arent all good or doing there job I just felt amsoil was a step above in my opinion. Another thing is I have run amsoil in my pickup and all vehicles I own and change oil at 25,000 miles , I will never waste my money on regular oil again ,I do encourage anyone using synthetic to use a good quality oil filters not the cheap fram filters but a good full flow filter as well as good quality air filters and change your air filter often, Remember dirty air going in will mean a dirtier engine inside as well as more wear.


----------



## 2003_PSD (May 23, 2008)

My first oil change using Amsoil I went 20k on my 7.3 oil sample said air filter flow restricted the silicone was high sure enough it was.
Bill


----------



## magfarm (Nov 5, 2009)

mowrey1999 said:


> I do encourage anyone using synthetic to use a good quality oil filters not the cheap fram filters but a good full flow filter as well as good quality air filters and change your air filter often, Remember dirty air going in will mean a dirtier engine inside as well as more wear.


Excellent point, proper filtration is very important.


----------

